# For Pompeyfan.



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

G'day, Pompeyfan, how are today? Please tell me why I was cut off when I tried to post my short story, 'For Ivan Hennessey', in this forum. Not only was I blocked from posting my short story, but it was removed from the forum on tracking back to it. This is a very interesting short story, as far as I'm concerned, and I think many old guys who‘d been in the military during their youth would enjoy it. I'll try typing it up again tomorrow, and let's hope that we'll have no more of this cutting out posts in future. All the best to you, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

If you mention P&O you might get a bit more space.


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For Dickyboy.*

G'day, Dickyboy, it's good to hear from you, Namesake. How are you making out today? 'P&O' There, I've said it... now can I have some more space? I've still got many stories to tell. Most of them are from my 26 years as ships captain, of my own ships, all over the world. Perhaps some of you in the commercial Merchant Navy might be interested in life on a private salvage ship, in active service, through the Caribbean and South Seas. Out of the many vessels I salvaged were two ferries... both loaded with passengers and cargo... the Manua ferry in the South Pacific also being loaded with vehicles.
In the twelve year voyage of Debut, through the tropical world, I had some 300 crew... most of them never having been to sea before... but many of them saw the life... our life... and changed their direction in spending their life directly connected to the sea. They were from many nationalities... and most of the deck crew being women. 
Two of the women served as my chief engineer... one of whom was Anna Brekne, who now works for Stat Oil in Norway. She took over the engine room in Puntarenas... in Costa Rica... to Acapulco, in Mexico. The other was my young Polynesian wife... Mariana... who spent five years as my chief engineer... being involved in many salvage operations. She was also working as a diver repairing the undersea oil pipe in Apia from the tanker berth to the tank farms of Mobil, Shell and BP on the Mulunuu Peninsula, on the west side of Apia harbour in Samoa, after it was blown up twice because of a hydraulic lock caused by the inexperienced staff of BP.
For more information of my life at sea, go to the Books Forum and access the Kindle code for the nine books I have published by Amazon on their Kindle website... the first two ships being under sail, including the French Thonier, Biche, which now operates as a charter vessel out of Loraine, in Brittany. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Include a cyclone warning from some spot in the world and it will be allowed through

Dick, I was having a dig at David after logging on to SN yesterday morning NZ time and finding no less than six weather warnings hogging the lime light for an hour or more leaving me with little to get my teeth into.
Never mind , this is the penalty of living in a time zone the opposite of the vast majority of members.
The UK members are tucked up in bed with a hot cup of cocoa when I log on and even Taff and hia Aussie mates are still in the sack.
It's often lonely down here!

Bob


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For songebob.*

G'day, SpongeBob, it's good to hear from you. I've know many hurricanes and cyclones in my life, and was eventually shipwrecked in the Coral Sea off the east coast of Far North Queensland in Australia in a tropical line-squall, spending more than three years castaway... two years, one month and seventeen days alone. If you would like to know more, then read the more than three hundred short stories that I've published on the Shipsnostalgia website, or go to the Books Forum and see the Kindle code for the nine books that I have published with Amazon on their Kindle website. All the best to you, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

All

I have replied to Cpt Dick Brooks by PM. 

I have no idea why this is happening. It is not helpful mentioning P&O or cylcones being allowed because as far as I am aware, we are not blocking anything.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Bob

You only see the weather reports because you subscribe to Cruises & Cruising. Other members are blissfully unaware. Think of me having to post all that stuff, it takes ages!

Anyway, the thread is for Non-Seafaring Obituaries, not general discussion.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

This has cropped up a few times before - now if I'm writing more than a paragraph or so I type it in Word or Note and paste it - then if there is a break in the electronic super highway I retain a copy and can try again.


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For Duncan.*

G'day, Duncan, its good to hear from you. Thank you for your post, but at my age I have to try my best to keep up with this new-fangled modern tech world. I didn't even realise that I could type up my post on word, then post it onto the Shipsnostalgia website. Most of my friends... the few that are left alive... cannot even switch on a computer. Perhaps you could post me how I can do this, and I could use this method to post my short stories. All the best to you, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Capt. Dick,

Just type (whatever it is that you want to post) in Word and save it as usual. Then just copy it as usual i.e position the cursor at the start of the passage that you wish to copy and, holding down the LEFT key of the mouse, drag the cursor over the words that you wish to copy. This will 'highlight' those words. Release the 'LEFT key, move the cursor anywhere over the words that you have just highlighted and, while holding down the 'Ctrl' key with your left pinkie, press the letter 'C' key. You will then have copied the highlighted words.

Go to the page on the SN website (or anywhere else) where you wish to post the words, position the cursor on the screen at the point where you want to place the words and, while holding down the 'Ctrl' key with your left pinkie, press the letter 'V'. All the words that you have copied will appear on the screen. White Man's magic!

Good luck


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Include a cyclone warning from some spot in the world and it will be allowed through
> 
> Dick, I was having a dig at David after logging on to SN yesterday morning NZ time and finding no less than six weather warnings hogging the lime light for an hour or more leaving me with little to get my teeth into.
> Never mind , this is the penalty of living in a time zone the opposite of the vast majority of members.
> ...


'morning Bob! At 5:00 am (7:00 am NZ), had my shower and eating my cronies, - oops, cornies - while typing a few lines in my laptop for my next BBA chapter. 
How's the weather, I see ChCh has copped it once again. It's fine here for the last few weeks - no rain - but only 8 degrees at 5:00 am!
I note that we are being informed of world weather once more since David has apparently jumped ship again, back to SN. It's good to have him back, but do we need so many weather posts?... David?

Taff


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Taff

I have never been away. I can only post weather when there is some to post. At the moment, there are loads, so I can't really ignore some and post others. My job is made easier in Cruises & Cruising by the SN Newscaster posting automatically.

Once again, this forum is for Non-Seafaring Obituaries, not general discussion. Cpt Dick Brooks and myself have worked out what was wrong.


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For Ron Stringer.*

G'day, Ron, thank you for your reply and instruction on posting on Shipsnostalgia from Word. As I only work in touch screen, I'll try splitting the post in half, or I'll have a go at working out your instructions. I hope that it all works out tomorrow, as Ivan Hennessey is worth the effort to remember him. There are so few of my friends left in the world, and at my age, every day is a bonus. Thank you for your help. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Pompeyfan said:


> Hi Taff
> 
> I have never been away. I can only post weather when there is some to post. At the moment, there are loads, so I can't really ignore some and post others. My job is made easier in Cruises & Cruising by the SN Newscaster posting automatically.
> 
> Once again, this forum is for Non-Seafaring Obituaries, not general discussion. Cpt Dick Brooks and myself have worked out what was wrong.


Thanks, David.

Taff


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Cpt Dick Brooks said:


> G'day, Ron, thank you for your reply and instruction on posting on Shipsnostalgia from Word. As I only work in touch screen, I'll try splitting the post in half, or I'll have a go at working out your instructions. I hope that it all works out tomorrow, as Ivan Hennessey is worth the effort to remember him. There are so few of my friends left in the world, and at my age, every day is a bonus. Thank you for your help. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


Oh, you poor old bugger - hang on while I wipe away a tear!!
Dick, if you are having problems, you can also post a lengthy email to yourself, then paste the text into SN and then into Word. That's what I do with the lengthy chapters in my BBA story .

Cheers

Taff


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Pompeyfan said:


> Hi Taff
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, this forum is for Non-Seafaring Obituaries, not general discussion. Cpt Dick Brooks and myself have worked out what was wrong.


OBITUARIES !!, let me out, I am not ready for that yet!

Glad to see you are an early riser Taff . Poor old Christchurch, in fact the whole SOuth Island has had a huge excess of rain and more is expected. Quite a blow after the big quake and the added one at Kaikoura.
Never mind Boris Johnson is in Kaikoura right now thanking the locals for their benevolence to all the British tourists who were trapped in the town for some time before being airlifted out.
He has obviously heard about the crayfish banquets turned on by the local Marae.
This Brexit thing must be worrying if he has come all this way for some trade promises.

Bob


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Re post 17, Boris has been viewed on the TV evening news eating huge chunks of fresh crayfish and declaring it to be delicious with his mouth full.
We hope that he is as pro NZ as he suggests.

Bob


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

I wonder what his false teeth think of the paua, Bob?

Taff


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For tsell.*

G'day, Taff, how are things with you? Sorry for replying late to your posting, but I've only just got up in Pommie-Land. Thank you for your tip on posting a long short story on the Shipsnostalgia website. Between us all, I might be able to fathom this out... but later. I'll first have a go at splitting the short story into smaller posts, then post them one after another. All the best, Roy, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Cpt Dick Brooks said:


> G'day, Taff, how are things with you? Sorry for replying late to your posting, but I've only just got up in Pommie-Land. Thank you for your tip on posting a long short story on the Shipsnostalgia website. Between us all, I might be able to fathom this out... but later. I'll first have a go at splitting the short story into smaller posts, then post them one after another. All the best, Roy, Cpt Dick Brooks.


Hi, Dick, I hope all's going well for you, mate! If you take a look at the length of chapter 88, the last page of my Bahia Blanca adventures (Pig&Whistle forum, page 2), it's very long and I typed it first into a single email over a few weeks, adding to it and posting each time to myself to save it and then copied and pasted the last full email into SN, (Preview Post) checked it for errors, then clicked on 'Submit Reply'.
It's an odd way of doing it, but it allows me to post a long chapter without losing any part of it. I can then paste it into any file I wish to use. I then delete the multiple emails but keep the last one for forwarding to contacts, who are not on SN.
(To add new paragraphs to the email, I just click on 'Reply' and type merrily away below the last lines, then send it to myself each time!)

Cheers

Taff


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For tsell.*

G'day, Taft, how's it going, mate? Thanks for your last post, and I'll try to work it out. I decided to post the short story about Ivan in four short episodes, as the story was already in the mainframe of my computer, although I couldn't access it as 'saved', but as I typed the first letter of each word, the computer flashed up that word.
Converting all the suggestions that I've been sent into touch screen is going to be interesting, as I have never used the keyboard on my laptop computer, but only the touch screen. It's so fast, and much easier, and makes six or seven hours of word processing slip by easily. Thanks for your suggestions, and I'll try and adapt them for my needs. All the best, Roy, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------

